# Need some advice



## shirl62 (16 April 2018)

As some of you know my twin sis Mags got herself a lovely little cob called Apple recently. She has a great support network at the yard she is on as she went there for lessons and knows everyone, plus she lives out in the country

My situation is a bit different . I go to a riding school twice a week which is on the outskirts of Leeds. Whilst I would love my own horse I really don't know the best way to 'make it happen' . I would have to find a livery but would need some support in the early days/weeks/months. I can't expect total strangers to help me and although I am not a shy person but I would find it difficult. I have threatened my oh that I am going to move up and live with Mags and things would be perfect! ( only joking) When I go up to see Mags I do some stable management with the other horses . I even brought one in from the muddy field and felt proud that I didn't do a face plant in the mud, although turning him back out was a different story....ended up with a mud covered leg when I tried to turn too fast! as the hay trailer was too close and the greedy cob was very eager to get some hay...Anyway I digress ...Anyone give me some pointers to make my dream a reality.....

Shirl


----------



## wkiwi (16 April 2018)

1. volunteer at the riding school where you ride to gain more experience
2. the BHS does a horse owner's course which covers the basics
3. do all the sums and make sure you can afford the horse's ongoing care
4. find a livery yard where you can pay for extra help in the first few month
5. find a nice horse and buy it
6. enjoy


----------



## Red-1 (16 April 2018)

I think you will be surprised at just how quickly you pick up the stable management side of it. Plus, if it is a good livery yard they will be expecting to help new owners as long as you tall them about your experience before you get a horse.

Buying one is difficult. They are out there but it is very hard to find a genuine one. I would advise taking someone with you, I used to do this for people but do not any more, but others still will. 

Riding - the right yard can make a huuuuuge difference with this. Some places have roads dangerous enough that I would not ride on them, others have great hacking. One yard I used to teach at went straight onto a large woods with public tracks, and here were plenty of 'mature' liveries all to happy to go out for a gentle ride with new people. Others are cliquey. As far as the yard goes then I would start to go look at some as a prospective livery. You will start to get the feel for what you like and do not like.

Plus- many livery yards will know of horses for sale/loan.

You may find you get more confident with stable management if you volunteer for the RDA, you can get robust with mucking out, sweeping, grooming, leading etc. 

I would also see if there are any loans going. Putting a card up in the local tack shop or show venue may help. A friend wanted someone just like you to help her, with aged horses to go hacking. As they were not wizzy young horses (one was 25yrs old!) she had trouble finding someone. Once she did, they did hacking, popping some logs out and even an unaffiliated dressage. She just needed the right share person to take their time and have gentle fun. Just be honest with what you would like and your abilities, the right 'other half' of the deal may be looking just for you.

Sharing an older horse with s responsible person can be great as they will show you how they like things done, keep an eye on tack/feed etc. and help you stay safe. Plus, the £ is much less.


----------



## shirl62 (16 April 2018)

wkwi....Thanks for that....sounds simple enough ...lol


Red-1 ...I think its the looking for a yard that's the most daunting funnily enough as there are some horror stories of bit**iness etc...I am a very friendly person and get on well with people and very keen to learn . My riding school is RDA and I know I can help with mucking out and do general stable duties . Whilst up visiting Mags I got really attached to a 13h wee black cob . I had groomed him in the past and I felt a real connection with him. I rode him in the school and Mags instructor said she had never seen him so engaged and responsive as he had been just used to hacking out. . I took him out for a hack as well and got truly smitten, but alas he was owned by another person not in the yard . He would have been perfect for me . I will just have to keep looking..I tend to under estimate my riding ability. My ideal best friend would be a hairy chunky cob about 13-13.2h to do a bit of low key dressage for my own enjoyment and of course hacking. I am not in a rush and will take my time and will definitely take someone experienced with me to view when the time comes.


----------



## Amye (17 April 2018)

Where abouts are you in Leeds? PM me if you want, I might be able to recommend some places?

I agree with helping out at your yard - you can pick up a lot of the basics from there. Why don't you look at loaning (part loaning) first? I did that before I bought and it helped. Just make sure you have a supportive owner - i did that before buying and it helped me with my confidence in looking after a horse. Also if you loan you get to know a yard and when you come to buy could even stay on that yard, or you'll have an idea of what you like and don't like from a yard! 

Buying is a bit of a minefield - so when it comes to it be careful, take someone experienced with you. But there will be horses that are what you're after it might just take time to find them 

ETA: I wouldn't worry too much about yard politics, chances are you won't know if there are any until you are there! But I've never had any problems with the yards I've been on. So long as you stay out of it and are generally a friendly person I think you'll get on just fine.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (17 April 2018)

Nothing to add to the advice already given but I wanted to say, go for it, follow the advice (take advantage of any offer of advice or help) and be brave. Save up because it will cost more than you expect.

The first yard I was on before was great for a newbie, lots of supportive people but a fabulous YO who made sure everyone was doing well with their horse. It was the perfect environment for me and helped me get started. I moved area and had to move yards and I was very sad to leave but I'm happy and settled now in Cheshire although the yard is very different. You can follow our adventures on facebook (look for ErnieTheSuffolk)


----------



## poiuytrewq (17 April 2018)

Looking back when I got my first horse I had no idea! Id had riding lessons but other than that I had no experience at all. 
I loaned a horse and kept him at the yard he was already on. His owners helped me out if needed but as above you pick it all up fairly quickly and learn a lot. (That said Im still learning many years later!) 
Things like worming can be confusing but this is where a good yard is helpful, they will usually have plans in place for worming, field rotating and other bits and bobs. Assisted diy or part livery might be an idea?
I do think its something you can over worry about.


----------



## shirl62 (17 April 2018)

Thanks folks for the great advice....I had my riding lesson to day and have been told I can do some stuff with ''my boy'' any time I want ( groom, muck out etc) he is bigger than I would buy for myself ( 14.1h, I know to most of you thats small but I am only little so he looks a giant when I stand next to him) but i can still get some experience. 

Shirl


----------



## Equi (17 April 2018)

Starting at a riding school is a great way to go, but eventually you need to move on to a more private setting..riding school horses will know the routine and know how to act etc..theyre great for a general base line knowledge but i dont think many can offer a "real" horse guide. After you are very comfortable with them all, you should look into asking someone on a yard who would like a bit of TLC or whatever for their horse...perhaps a part loan you can do alongside the riding school just to get the experience of all horses and yards etc.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 April 2018)

Just make sure that you buy a ginger neddy called 'Orange' and all will be well.


----------



## shirl62 (18 April 2018)

Faracat said:



			Just make sure that you buy a ginger neddy called 'Orange' and all will be well. 

Click to expand...

Oh...Do tell me more ...lol

Shirl


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 April 2018)

Well it just tickled me that your sister's pony is called 'Apple' and how it would be great if you had one called 'Orange' to match.


----------



## shirl62 (18 April 2018)

Faracat said:



			Well it just tickled me that your sister's pony is called 'Apple' and how it would be great if you had one called 'Orange' to match. 

Click to expand...

Aha ..I see...am a bit slow...lol


----------



## Mrs B (18 April 2018)

Just avoid the ones called 'Bananas'


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 April 2018)

Top advice there Mrs B. *nods in agreement*


----------



## shirl62 (18 April 2018)

I am a bit wary when they say 'cheeky' as it could mean a whole host of things


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 April 2018)

That's good, you need to have your sceptical head on when you are horse hunting.


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (18 April 2018)

Just be sure to pick the Plum one.


----------



## JJS (25 April 2018)

Amye said:



			Where abouts are you in Leeds? PM me if you want, I might be able to recommend some places.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto! If ever you need recommendations, you only have to say


----------



## shirl62 (25 April 2018)

JJS said:



			Ditto! If ever you need recommendations, you only have to say 

Click to expand...

I am in LS8 area beside Roundhay park..I am getting myself more stressed at the thought of finding a yard and not knowing anyone ...The only people I know are my own family and the peeps at the riding school oh and of course my virual friends on here...Do i find a livery first bearing in mind I won't know how long I will take to find my best friend ..then find that the livery place is no longer available. I am tying myself in knots wondering what is the best way . Then if I find a potential suitable steed I have no one to accompany me to view...Goodness I sound like a right wimp! I just want to do it right as its such a big responsibility. Mags has been a great support and helping at the yard when I visit has been great and I feel at home there but this I have to do on my own and its a bit daunting...

Shirl


----------



## Amye (25 April 2018)

shirl62 said:



			I am in LS8 area beside Roundhay park..I am getting myself more stressed at the thought of finding a yard and not knowing anyone ...The only people I know are my own family and the peeps at the riding school oh and of course my virual friends on here...Do i find a livery first bearing in mind I won't know how long I will take to find my best friend ..then find that the livery place is no longer available. I am tying myself in knots wondering what is the best way . Then if I find a potential suitable steed I have no one to accompany me to view...Goodness I sound like a right wimp! I just want to do it right as its such a big responsibility. Mags has been a great support and helping at the yard when I visit has been great and I feel at home there but this I have to do on my own and its a bit daunting...

Shirl
		
Click to expand...


I would go look at liveries when you first start looking at horses. It's difficult one to weigh up! I went to look at a couple of liveries when I first started looking for horses. I decided on my livery and paid the deposit before I found my horse.

I think it was about a month later I found him and had him vetted, could have been 6 weeks. I had to pay for my stable in that time, but I knew I liked the yard and had a space for my horse to go! It is a bit of a toss up, as obviously it could take a while to find a horse, but if I found a horse and he passed a vetting and the yard I liked didn't have space what would I do? Though, you could always put them on a different yard until a space at the yard you like came up... 

I get the daunting, I found horse shopping exciting at first, but then when you get out there and try and pick a good horse it is a bit daunting! Especially with all the things you have to consider.

Don't worry though, if I can do it you can!! Could you ask your RS instructor to come with you to view? I would definitely recommend taking someone with you, it's good to have a second pair of eyes. I took my mum to most of them, she's a bit horsey but no more than me. It would have been good to have an instructor who could 'see' a bit more but it was good to at least have two of us who could question things. But I would try and get someone horsey who is good at spotting problems if you can


----------



## Ambers Echo (25 April 2018)

shirl62 said:



			Anyone give me some pointers to make my dream a reality.....
l
		
Click to expand...

You make it a reality by buying a pony!!

You are a good enough rider and you will pick up the rest as you go along. You can over-think these things forever.

I bought my first horse because I fell hopelessly in love with a pony I was allocated on a week's riding holiday. He was not for sale and I was not horse hunting. I had nothing lined up and zero (and I mean ZERO) equipment. I was also pretty clueless. But we muddled through - found a yard, bought the kit, asked a gazillion questions and it was all fine.

Personally I would look around at local yards and draw up a bit of an overview of each - rule out any definite NOs and then do pros and cons of the rest. But I would not reserve a stable before you have a horse. It could take you months to find a horse. Once you have found The One you can get on the phone and start the real planning. 

Finding a suitable pony will probably be the hardest bit - don't try and do that alone. 

When I bought my kids' first pony I found the pony before the yard. My favourite yard was full so I put my name on the waiting list and liveried nearby for a few weeks. (I did tell them I was only staying temporarily. I am always upfront). Not ideal but it was fine really. Pony took a little while to settle to first place but then coped with the subsequent move with no trouble at all. Perhaps because we kept the routine similar and we were familiar?

Anyway, good luck  and enjoy x


----------



## DillyLucas4 (25 April 2018)

Hi I am sorry to invade this post but am totally new to this but do need some advice so hope I have posted on right thread.
Around two weeks ago I took my Horse to a breaking livery yard advertised on Facebook and after meeting the owner took my horse down to start her training. I work full time so she was to stay there around five to six weeks. 
After just one week received a message from the livery yard owner informing me my horse on turn out had had her leg trapped in back leg strap of her coat and that she was pretty sore but as she had walked her back from the field recovered well and there was nothing to worry about that she would give her some Bute. Cold Hose her and rub Arnica gel on her leg . The next morning received at text that swelling had gone down and she had sat on her and walked around with her and was getting better but hadn't eaten the Bute but Vet was coming she would get some Danilon off him. She reassured me that she would be fine as she had seen this before in racehorses and My horse would recover. I managed to get down to the yard on the Tuesday with some Danilon as she said the vet didn't have enough on him ( He didn't even see her )  and on seeing her leg did indeed look better although still lame and filthy and small cut on her Fetlock joint but once again adviced me that  she had got on her again but didnt ask her to walk. I wanted to call the vet but she said that the farrier was calling around and even though the vet didnt see her said it was most likely an abscess . So I took her advice because she was much more experianced than me but I was worried enough to ask for her to call a Vet the next day. She by that time has Sepsis in the joint and was rushed to Vet hospital and we still dont know wether she will make it as those two days when Yard owner reasurrred me that she didnt need a vet she was getting sicker and sicker with this life Threatning desease . My Bill so far from the Vets is £6000 and I was paying the breaking Yard £200 a week and feel that she failed in her duty of car of my Horse In not calling the vet sooner. I could possibly claim of her Public liabilty as surly as a professional breaking schooling yard she should have it. Please comment .


----------



## Amye (25 April 2018)

DillyLucas4 said:



			Hi I am sorry to invade this post but am totally new to this but do need some advice so hope I have posted on right thread.
Around two weeks ago I took my Horse to a breaking livery yard advertised on Facebook and after meeting the owner took my horse down to start her training. I work full time so she was to stay there around five to six weeks. 
After just one week received a message from the livery yard owner informing me my horse on turn out had had her leg trapped in back leg strap of her coat and that she was pretty sore but as she had walked her back from the field recovered well and there was nothing to worry about that she would give her some Bute. Cold Hose her and rub Arnica gel on her leg . The next morning received at text that swelling had gone down and she had sat on her and walked around with her and was getting better but hadn't eaten the Bute but Vet was coming she would get some Danilon off him. She reassured me that she would be fine as she had seen this before in racehorses and My horse would recover. I managed to get down to the yard on the Tuesday with some Danilon as she said the vet didn't have enough on him ( He didn't even see her )  and on seeing her leg did indeed look better although still lame and filthy and small cut on her Fetlock joint but once again adviced me that  she had got on her again but didnt ask her to walk. I wanted to call the vet but she said that the farrier was calling around and even though the vet didnt see her said it was most likely an abscess . So I took her advice because she was much more experianced than me but I was worried enough to ask for her to call a Vet the next day. She by that time has Sepsis in the joint and was rushed to Vet hospital and we still dont know wether she will make it as those two days when Yard owner reasurrred me that she didnt need a vet she was getting sicker and sicker with this life Threatning desease . My Bill so far from the Vets is £6000 and I was paying the breaking Yard £200 a week and feel that she failed in her duty of car of my Horse In not calling the vet sooner. I could possibly claim of her Public liabilty as surly as a professional breaking schooling yard she should have it. Please comment .
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry I don't have much advice as I'm not very up on legal stuff. But just advice that it might be better to start your own thread as you'll get more responses then. People who read this thread might not read through your post as they might think it's a reply to the OP.

I'm really sorry to hear about your horse BTW. Are you a member of BHS? You can get some free legal advice through them.


----------



## shirl62 (25 April 2018)

Amye said:



			I would go look at liveries when you first start looking at horses. It's difficult one to weigh up! I went to look at a couple of liveries when I first started looking for horses. I decided on my livery and paid the deposit before I found my horse.

I think it was about a month later I found him and had him vetted, could have been 6 weeks. I had to pay for my stable in that time, but I knew I liked the yard and had a space for my horse to go! It is a bit of a toss up, as obviously it could take a while to find a horse, but if I found a horse and he passed a vetting and the yard I liked didn't have space what would I do? Though, you could always put them on a different yard until a space at the yard you like came up... 

I get the daunting, I found horse shopping exciting at first, but then when you get out there and try and pick a good horse it is a bit daunting! Especially with all the things you have to consider.

Don't worry though, if I can do it you can!! Could you ask your RS instructor to come with you to view? I would definitely recommend taking someone with you, it's good to have a second pair of eyes. I took my mum to most of them, she's a bit horsey but no more than me. It would have been good to have an instructor who could 'see' a bit more but it was good to at least have two of us who could question things. But I would try and get someone horsey who is good at spotting problems if you can
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amy. I think I am over thinking things . I have seen a few ponies that sound suitable but then think is what they are saying is true , so ideally it would be great to take my instructor with me but i know he is a very busing and does competing at week ends..My older sis would come with me only as support as she knows even less about horses than i do, in fact she is scared of them ! but would be very handy taking video  etc...

Going to see a yard on Sunday which is quite close to me...

Shirl


----------



## Amye (25 April 2018)

shirl62 said:



			Thanks Amy. I think I am over thinking things . I have seen a few ponies that sound suitable but then think is what they are saying is true , so ideally it would be great to take my instructor with me but i know he is a very busing and does competing at week ends..My older sis would come with me only as support as she knows even less about horses than i do, in fact she is scared of them ! but would be very handy taking video  etc...

Going to see a yard on Sunday which is quite close to me...

Shirl
		
Click to expand...

If the horse sounds good on paper. Then send the seller some extra questions, if you have them, and if they're all good, go and see it  Some of the ones you go and see you'll know aren't suitable straight away, even though they sounded good in the advert!  Follow your instincts when you arrive. 

I googled 'things to ask/look for when viewing a horse' and got lots of useful tips (something along those lines) as I, like you, was a bit unsure about whether people are being truthful! Some of the horses I went and saw I immediately thought 'nope' as they just weren't really what they were advertised as. 

Always see the seller ride first!! If the horse looks too strong or not right, you don't have to get on it. Try and see them doing everything with the horse too, from bringing in to tacking up. It's always worth asking your instructor, if they can't come maybe they can point you in the direction of someone who can. Videos are good, you could take them and show them to your instructor and see what they think?  Never agree to put a deposit down or anything when you're there. I once saw a lovely horse but they tried to make me put a deposit down after my viewing and it just didn't sit right with me. A good seller will let you go and think as it's a big decision  

Good luck with the yard visit. Hope it goes well!


----------



## shirl62 (25 April 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			You make it a reality by buying a pony!!

You are a good enough rider and you will pick up the rest as you go along. You can over-think these things forever.

I bought my first horse because I fell hopelessly in love with a pony I was allocated on a week's riding holiday. He was not for sale and I was not horse hunting. I had nothing lined up and zero (and I mean ZERO) equipment. I was also pretty clueless. But we muddled through - found a yard, bought the kit, asked a gazillion questions and it was all fine.

Personally I would look around at local yards and draw up a bit of an overview of each - rule out any definite NOs and then do pros and cons of the rest. But I would not reserve a stable before you have a horse. It could take you months to find a horse. Once you have found The One you can get on the phone and start the real planning. 

Finding a suitable pony will probably be the hardest bit - don't try and do that alone. 

When I bought my kids' first pony I found the pony before the yard. My favourite yard was full so I put my name on the waiting list and liveried nearby for a few weeks. (I did tell them I was only staying temporarily. I am always upfront). Not ideal but it was fine really. Pony took a little while to settle to first place but then coped with the subsequent move with no trouble at all. Perhaps because we kept the routine similar and we were familiar?

Anyway, good luck  and enjoy x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks ambers echo..Like you I fell in love with a 13.2h lovely chunky, hairy wee black cob that was on temporary livery ( as I later found out) at the yard Mags keeps her wee Apple. He is out 24/7 and I thought he belonged to the owner of the yard. He is used in the riding school at weekends. I was drawn to him and groomed him. He was so affectionate and I fell in love with in in an instant... All I knew that his previous owner was a young girl who just hacked out with him. A few weeks later I was back visiting my sis and as Mags was having a lesson I joined her on this wee cob..Well he was a wee star in the school and the instructor said she had never seen him move like that before...Well ..I was so chuffed ..We also went out for a hack and he was perfect...Alas he was not for sale as he belonged to someone else..I was gutted..I have never had that connection with any of the other horses I have ridden..

I now need to search for my next love....but I am not rushing into it...and I shall surely find my best friend.

Shirl


----------



## Rumtytum (25 April 2018)

shirl62 said:



			I now need to search for my next love....but I am not rushing into it...and I shall surely find my best friend.

Shirl
		
Click to expand...

Ive been following you, Shirl and Apple with interest and pleasure. I know exactly what you mean about being with the wee black cob, how you 'clicked' in the lesson and the connection you made with him. He sounds lovely and I can feel how gutted you must have been at not being able to buy him.
I'm a newbie, riding for 18 months after a 47 year break, have a great riding school. I've ridden around 9 horses there and at another place but only one captured my heart. He's 18, Welsh Sec D, a bit grumpy but rock solid, he gives me so much confidence and yes, he is a RS horse but I  spend a lot of time with him, I love him, we do have a bond, and he and I know it. I'm glad you aren't rushing and know it may take time to find your love of a lifetime, it will happen, you have patience and I wish you all the best. At least you will own yours, my RS won't sell mine


----------



## shirl62 (25 April 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			Ive been following you, Shirl and Apple with interest and pleasure. I know exactly what you mean about being with the wee black cob, how you 'clicked' in the lesson and the connection you made with him. He sounds lovely and I can feel how gutted you must have been at not being able to buy him.
I'm a newbie, riding for 18 months after a 47 year break, have a great riding school. I've ridden around 9 horses there and at another place but only one captured my heart. He's 18, Welsh Sec D, a bit grumpy but rock solid, he gives me so much confidence and yes, he is a RS horse but I  spend a lot of time with him, I love him, we do have a bond, and he and I know it. I'm glad you aren't rushing and know it may take time to find your love of a lifetime, it will happen, you have patience and I wish you all the best. At least you will own yours, my RS won't sell mine

Click to expand...

The odd thing is I have been riding this 14.1h black and white cob in the riding school for a few months ( with an odd change of horse to keep me from getting too comfortable) he can be a bit naughty at times by not responding to leg aid therefore he gets a tap on the bum and in retaliation has a buck , which is not a nasty buck as I can sit it out no problem, but I hate using the whip . I like him a lot but not the connection I got from the wee cob ( sniff, sniff ) .I was told by the riding school that I could probably have him when he retires, but apart from the bucking he hates the vet and turns into madman...He won't let anyone clip him either...so I think I will pass on him. I'm staying clear of Welshies as you may remember i was thrown off when the little welshie shyed and i really hurt myself. I know they are not all like that but i suppose when you have a bad experience it puts you off. I rode a different horse last week and when I was holding him in the arena waiting for the riding instructor to bring the stool over the wee bu**er bit me...I see everything good and not so good as a positive learning experience. I am loving every minute of this horse madness..ha ha


----------



## JJS (26 April 2018)

shirl62 said:



			I am in LS8 area beside Roundhay park..I am getting myself more stressed at the thought of finding a yard and not knowing anyone ...The only people I know are my own family and the peeps at the riding school oh and of course my virual friends on here...Do i find a livery first bearing in mind I won't know how long I will take to find my best friend ..then find that the livery place is no longer available. I am tying myself in knots wondering what is the best way . Then if I find a potential suitable steed I have no one to accompany me to view...Goodness I sound like a right wimp! I just want to do it right as its such a big responsibility. Mags has been a great support and helping at the yard when I visit has been great and I feel at home there but this I have to do on my own and its a bit daunting...

Shirl
		
Click to expand...

You're super close to me, so if you need to know anything about the local area, really do just ask! Liveries, tack shops, vets, dentists, farriers - anything! 
You'll find that some yards in the local area will have enough stables spare to hold one for you without you needing to pay (mine usually does), so go and visit a few, ask about their availability, and tell them your plans. Most horsey people around here are really helpful, and even if they don't have a place themselves, plenty of YOs will point you in the direction of someone who does. What are you thinking in terms of livery type: DIY, part, or full?


----------



## JulesRules (12 May 2018)

Hi OP

Why don't you start with a share or part loan? This gives you a good taster of horse ownership without the commitment and with the support of an owner. It also means you can get to know the people at that yard and have the support of horsey friends when you do decide to make the leap.

I wouldn't buy a horse without sharing for at least 12 months first. 

I started with a share, then moved on to a full loan. It was 10 years before I eventually bought my own!


----------

